# Anyone else get a surprise/mystery AC from II?



## tashamen (Sep 2, 2011)

This morning I noticed that I have an AC listed in "My units" online in II, good through February 5, 2012 - it was not there yesterday.  I haven't done anything to earn one that I know of - I haven't deposited a week in a long time and haven't bought any Getaways.  I got (and already used) an AC for my last Trapp Lodge deposit a long time ago.

This one has a grid through February, and is also good for most things in Flexchange.  The fee seems to be $199 regardless of the size of the unit.

Any clues?  I don't really want to call II and ask in case it's not supposed to be there...and I can actually use it!


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 2, 2011)

I did too! It is on my personal II account, not the one through Starwood. I have not make any trades or deposits for a few months, so not sure how I got lucky. Now if I can just figure out where I can go! (I already have 7 weeks planned between now and the epxiration date and mmy boss is unreasonable as he does expect me to show up on occasion.  ) Maybe WDW... Do love the christmas decorations...


----------



## BevL (Sep 2, 2011)

Put me down too but it seemed very restrictive and although it showed certain areas in Flexchange, when I clicked on them, it showed nothing available so I don't know how useful it will be.

I did an exchange about a month ago.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it possible that II is giving out another round of "Valued Customer" AC's similar to those from last August?  If so, watch your email in the next few days for an explanation.


----------



## IngridN (Sep 2, 2011)

I also received one in my Marriott DC account, not my personal account. I made a deposit last week.

Ingrid


----------



## Judy (Sep 2, 2011)

I discovered one in my account this morning. I also didn't do anything to earn it. If it had appeared a couple of days ago, I could have used to for a better October Orlando week than I recently confirmed through RCI for 5 TPU's.  As it is, I'll have to work hard to avoid its going to waste.



			
				tashaman said:
			
		

> The fee seems to be $199 regardless of the size of the unit.


 I didn't see the price.  Is that more than II's current exchange fees?


----------



## sstug (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting, I got one also and never would have noticed it.


----------



## tashamen (Sep 2, 2011)

Judy said:


> I didn't see the price.  Is that more than II's current exchange fees?



Fees for ACs are always more than the II exchange fees, but generally much less than buying a Getaway.  

The price was not listed in the information about the AC, but I found out that it was $199 for any size by pretending I was going to use it, and went through the booking process until I saw the price.  I looked at a studio, 1BR and 2BR, and they were all $199. 

For the ACs I've received for deposits the cost varies by size - studios are cheapest, then 1BRs, and then 2BRs and larger the most.  So I've never seen one where the price was the same for all sizes.


----------



## BevL (Sep 2, 2011)

The pricing struck me as a bit unusual too.  

Clicking through I doubt I will be using mine.  Great for somebody that can use an Orlando week or something but I can't pull anything I'd want to use, even for use within the next three weeks.  Seems to me to be very grid restricted.


----------



## barco13 (Sep 2, 2011)

Was this not for the "book a getaway" receive a bonus week promotion this past week?  I was thinking it was from my getaway purchase, but I guess that would be a "bonus certificate" and not an accomodation certificate.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 2, 2011)

*Precisely*



SueDonJ said:


> Is it possible that II is giving out another round of "Valued Customer" AC's similar to those from last August?  If so, watch your email in the next few days for an explanation.



I got one too and now I remember getting one last year at this time. 

I must have been a very good girl two years in a row!  :hysterical:

That latter point is really funny if you knew me!


----------



## PamMo (Sep 2, 2011)

Nope, I didn't book a getaway under the last promotion - but I found a Bonus Certificate in my account today, too. This note was in my message box:

Redeem Your Bonus Week Certificate!
You have been selected as part of a very small group of Interval members to receive a Bonus Week!

It is $199 to redeem, must be used by Feb 2012, has very restricted locations, but is good for all unit sizes. Too bad I already confirmed my trade into Sedona - that's one of the places I could have used the Bonus Week!


----------



## funtime (Sep 8, 2011)

We've got one too!  Now we will have to get very creative as we just got back from a Florida vacation.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 8, 2011)

I got one too!  I had booked 2 getaways during last weeks free bonus accom cert special...and then I booked another after the special was over, so I just thought they were being nice to me....

Hoping to use it in PV this winter or maybe an Orlando trip early October...saw a 2 bd Marriott on there but I'm just flying solo so don';t need quite that much space


----------



## zcrider (Sep 8, 2011)

Nope, just checked and no extra one for me.  That's OK, I wouldn't have been able to use it anyway.


----------



## djs (Sep 9, 2011)

Got one too, if I hadn't already booked an AUA trip for March I might have been able to use it.  Perhaps some friends will be able to use it, but if not there's nothing really lost.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 11, 2011)

Got one.

I wish I could use it. Already had plans up to February 5, 2012.

Peggy


----------



## tiel (Sep 11, 2011)

Found out about ours via an email from II.  When I first saw the email, I thought we had gotten an exchange into HHI or MB for next summer from our pending request.  So, I was a little disappointed.  But, we have already used it for a post-Thanksgiving week at Barony Beach.  Not a prime time there, certainly, but it should be nicer there than at home, and we'll already be in the area for the holiday.  Worked out well for us.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Sep 11, 2011)

If you can't use yours, maybe you can post and someone else here can use it?
(like me  )
I'm planning on using mine as I'm staying in Puerto vallarta for about 3 months starting Oct 29....on getaways and my own timeshare points through mid December .

(Can we book these in someone else's name? Do we then pay for a guest certificate?)


----------



## BevL (Sep 12, 2011)

Colorado Belle said:


> If you can't use yours, maybe you can post and someone else here can use it?
> (like me  )
> I'm planning on using mine as I'm staying in Puerto vallarta for about 3 months starting Oct 29....on getaways and my own timeshare points through mid December .
> 
> (Can we book these in someone else's name? Do we then pay for a guest certificate?)



You have a PM.


----------



## mellow-yellow (Sep 12, 2011)

*why*

Does anyone know why II is doing this? I suspect the economic crisis and high gas prices have depressed II usage, especially given less disposable income by its members. That would likely make this a marketing ploy to generate income by charging fees for their unused inventory. Thoughts?


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 12, 2011)

*I've already used mine --*

Booked a week at Lawrence Welk Resort in Palm Desert -- was very confused when the exchange fee was $249. Since we didn't need to surrender a week, it was still a good deal for us.


----------



## daved07_jd (Sep 12, 2011)

My II page shows there is a "Today's Special" but it is just for Platinum Members.  I am a Gold, so it does not apply.
  Is this the same thing?

Dave


----------



## JackMc90266 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Accommodation Certificate*

Hi All,

I, too, received one. It was restrictive, with a February 6 deadline and limited options. In your search you get to check six boxes in a matrix that has location down the side and month across the top.  So I checked five different months in Palm Springs. Last night, a 2-bedroom, 2-bath at Marriott Villas 2 popped up. We head out Thursday for a week.  Total cost was 199 + tax.  For a week at Villas 2?  Looks like a great deal.


----------



## wayward (Sep 12, 2011)

*AC from II*

Nope I didn't receive an AC so far.
Just the special mentioned earlier for a Platinum member.
I'm gold.
I did exchange through II for 4 different exchanges this year.
Guess I'm not one of those "Special" members!!!


----------



## mlnuwer (Sep 12, 2011)

*Accomdation Certificate*

Looked on my account and I was not offered one.  I already have two of them expiring next April for making two deposits.  I looked to see if we could use the ones we had and found that the selection was not good.  Most places are blocked out from Jan to April in warm climates.  I guess I am not missing much!  

Anyone want to use the two that I have just send me an email at nuwer@cox.net


----------



## d2r4s (Sep 12, 2011)

*Yes, they need exchanges and the $199*

Like many of us the need the money>>>>>:zzz: : 





tashamen said:


> This morning I noticed that I have an AC listed in "My units" online in II, good through February 5, 2012 - it was not there yesterday.  I haven't done anything to earn one that I know of - I haven't deposited a week in a long time and haven't bought any Getaways.  I got (and already used) an AC for my last Trapp Lodge deposit a long time ago.
> 
> This one has a grid through February, and is also good for most things in Flexchange.  The fee seems to be $199 regardless of the size of the unit.
> 
> Any clues?  I don't really want to call II and ask in case it's not supposed to be there...and I can actually use it!


----------



## ahdah (Sep 12, 2011)

*AC from II*

I looked and I didn't have one.  I let my gold membership drop in July, do you think it is connected to gold or higher membership?

Thanks from the announcements, I would not have know about XYZ if I didn't have a TUG membership. Not sure how I am going to use that (xyz) week.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 12, 2011)

JackMc90266 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I, too, received one. It was restrictive, with a February 6 deadline and limited options. In your search you get to check six boxes in a matrix that has location down the side and month across the top.  So I checked five different months in Palm Springs. Last night, a 2-bedroom, 2-bath at Marriott Villas 2 popped up. We head out Thursday for a week.  Total cost was 199 + tax.  For a week at Villas 2?  Looks like a great deal.



What did you have to do after checking the boxes?  Did you get periodic e-mails with options or did you have to take what you were given?  Thanks!


----------



## BevL (Sep 12, 2011)

dmharris said:


> What did you have to do after checking the boxes?  Did you get periodic e-mails with options or did you have to take what you were given?  Thanks!



Basically you check the boxes and it shows you what is available online for your choices.  It's not an ongoing search thing.  I think that's what you were asking.


----------



## crowmg (Sep 13, 2011)

I got one by e-mail last week.  Special instructions say is a Valued Customer Program.  It does have restrictions as to where you can go but it's a reasonable list of destinations.  Most are limited to February through August of 2012.


----------



## BevL (Sep 13, 2011)

crowmg said:


> I got one by e-mail last week.  Special instructions say is a Valued Customer Program.  It does have restrictions as to where you can go but it's a reasonable list of destinations.  Most are limited to February through August of 2012.



Yours is different than mine.  Mine has to have travel completed by February 5th.  Maybe you got the second "round"


----------



## jmuelle1 (Sep 13, 2011)

*AC*

What does AC mean?


----------



## BevL (Sep 13, 2011)

jmuelle1 said:


> What does AC mean?



Accomodation Certificate = bonus week from Interval International.


----------



## Larry (Sep 13, 2011)

BevL said:


> Yours is different than mine.  Mine has to have travel completed by February 5th.  Maybe you got the second "round"



Yes my AC also expires February 5th.


----------



## dmharris (Sep 14, 2011)

BevL said:


> Basically you check the boxes and it shows you what is available online for your choices.  It's not an ongoing search thing.  I think that's what you were asking.



Yes that's what I was asking.

My AC expires Feb 5 but i can get dates through April.  So it seems I have to book by Feb 5.  No?


----------



## funtime (Sep 19, 2011)

I just used mine to snag a two bedroom at Marriott Canyon Villas on December 9th.  It should be a great little getaway and getting to Phoenix is not too expensive.  Funtime


----------



## plaidbox (Sep 27, 2011)

*AC good till September 12, 2012, but window is next month?*

I just received a surprise AC today, and was excited to see that is needed to be redeemed by 9/12/2012, giving me a long window to use it.  However, when I check availability, the search forces me to follow a window that goes from today to 11/11/2011, which makes this impossible for me to use.

Does anyone know if this window will change after 11/11/2011, or why this would be listed as "good till 9/12/2012" but not available?

If if indeed is only good till 11/11/2011, I would be happy to let someone else use mine, just send me an email at dmarielaroche@gmail.com.


----------



## TSPam (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,
It looks like the AC you got can only be booked 45 days in advance.So tomorrow you will be able to book until the 12th of November and it will extend a day every day.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Sep 27, 2011)

I got one---I (myself) was not going to be able to use.

BUT, a co-worker is going to Orlando in early November.

So, I got her into Grande Vista, 2BR, for $274 ($199, tax, Guest Certificate).

She is VERY excited!!!

Pat


----------



## mdurette (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine is only good until Feb 5th also.  Blackout the last 2 weeks in December.  I think it may go unused.

Does anyone know if the restrictions get dropped during flex time?


----------



## mdurette (Oct 5, 2011)

mdurette said:


> Mine is only good until Feb 5th also.  Blackout the last 2 weeks in December.  I think it may go unused.
> 
> Does anyone know if the restrictions get dropped during flex time?



To answer my own question.  I talked to II last night.  They said this "bonus AC" will not have the grid dropped during flex.  But, ACs you get for deposits will.

I also noticed it is room size restrictive (like the other ACs I received recently).  There is a 3BR starting Jan 1 that I tried to grab this morning.  Can see it with a regular week - but not with the 2 BR bonus AC


----------



## dmharris (Oct 5, 2011)

Yesterday, using the grid, I exchanged my AC with the Feb. 5 deadline for Grande Ocean week of Oct. 30.  There were several available yesterday afternoon.  Now all my units are booked so I can't see what's available in II.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 5, 2011)

We got one of these (Feb. 5 deadline) as well. Trying to figure out how to use. Is it just me, or is the grid thing super-annoying and redundant? (Why ask me for dates when you, at the next screen, ask me to check boxes?) Also, why can we only choose six options--wouldn't it be best for us to see *everything* that is available?

II, I swear, needs to hire a web usability consultant the next time they upgrade their site. Bigger boxes aren't solving the real issues....


----------



## dmharris (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree Amy it is clunky at best.  I asked the II rep why the multiple boxes for e.g. hilton head and she said because that's how many units there were available.  I knew that was not the right answer.  However, she did say they can't see what we see so someone needs to send them a screen shot.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a ridiculous answer. (I did a little test today, and the same units pull up, regardless of which listing you click boxes next to, re: multiple listings for same locations.) And someone, somewhere in their organization should be able to see what we see--it's called an IT department. And if they don't have one, then, boy, I don't know..... I also notice that it "forgets" the traveling party size each time you move away from the page. *headdesk*

Again, the position is called "usability consultant/technician," and if there is one already on staff, that person needs to be fired and another one found, stat.

These problems are *basic* and the site should never have been allowed to go live, let alone stayed up this long, with these kinds of usability issues.


----------



## dmharris (Oct 6, 2011)

Amy, I agree completely.  I never put in the party size, btw.  It doesn't matter.


----------



## EZ-ED (Oct 7, 2011)

Got one also and used it for a Marriott Canyon Villas trade in Dec. WOOHOO!!!


----------



## dmharris (Oct 17, 2011)

I used ours for a Grande Ocean week October 30!  Anybody going then?


----------



## sstug (Oct 28, 2011)

*Can an AC be given away?*

I got one of the free II AC's that expires 2/5/12 (very limited options) and won't be able to use it.  Does anyone know how I can give it away?  Can  II transfer it into someone else's account?  I would like someone else to be able to use it but coordinating finding availability and payment can be difficult.  I just hate to let it expire without at least trying to offer it to others.  Any thoughts?

thanks,
Sheila


----------



## Lydlady (Nov 28, 2011)

I also have an AC that expires February 5th.  Why then does the grid search show through May 2012 at some locations?


----------



## aggiegirl92 (Nov 29, 2011)

I got the AC in my account unexpectedly as well. I didn't think I'd be able to use it, but was checking every day anyway to see what might come up. Ended up getting a week in the larger 1 bedroom at Sheraton Desert Oasis in Scottsdale for our anniversary.  I knew the exchange fee was a bit more than usual, but it was nice getting an extra vacation for far less still than a hotel room! Also, I am not a Gold or Platinum member, so I'm not sure what their criteria was.


----------

